# How to Receive Freeview on Avtec tv in France/ Germany ?



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

We invested in a new 15" Avtec all singing all dancing tv , that works really well in the uk. However i remember reading somewhere that to get 
continental "freeview/ tv/.... you may need to go into the menu and change the settings

Can someone point me in the right direction.


Just to add iam a bloke and dont read instruction books very well !

Cheers

Dinger


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

There is no Freeview outside the UK, but there is the equivalent. As it is a digital signal that you are looking for then you will need to change the country and then retune the digital tuner.
Can't tell you exactly how to do it as I can't afford an Avtex TV
Gerry


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi Gerry....sorry yes i did mean the continental equiverlant of FREEView.

Whilst away recently i fiddled with the Settings and got pictures but no sound. I seem to remember you have to change two features in the menu
but for the life of me cant remember what they are suppose to be.

Yep they are expensive , but they do what they say on the tin !!!!!
except with me in Europe


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Spending your money is easy from here Dinger   but if you get a dish (I'd recommend a Maxview Crankup) you can take your Sky box with you and get the same service as you have at home.

It works for us!!


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*tv*

A man like me can only dream of having a crank up system. One day my life will be complete..........until then its back to lots of pictutres and no sound :roll:


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Dinger. You don't give much information but in your final post you indicate (or seem to) that when you used your tv abroad you received picture but no sound. Let me start by saying I know absolutely nothing about Avtex TVs other than they are expensive and have an excellent reputation.

If you receive a picture and no sound it is possible that you attempted to tune in the TV in analogue mode. You may have tuned in the TV in its UK format using the PAL1 mode which would give picture but no sound. But in Spain for example you would need to tune into the staions in PALB/G mode. This would give you picture and sound. You should be able to access the tuning menu by following on screen instructions.


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Hi Dinger
When we were in Germany and Holland this year all I did with the Avtex was select digital then the automatic tuning. Never changed anything at all. I retuned the TV both on Analogue and Digital at each campsite. Got quite a few channels in some parts of Germany and none in others but we have a crap ariel the mushroom type. When OH wanted to watch the Tour de france and we couldnt get it on either digital or analogue he had to get the lidl portable sat system out and we actually got it working. Had to watch Eurosport in German but he also managed to retune so that we got the BBC.
Sonja


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*tv tuning*

Thanks guys.

I have established that on digital.....you either get it or you dont !

On analogue......i still had it set on the uk setting mot PAL BG.....thus no sound.

Lesson learnt.............stop fiddling with things you dont understand.

Dinger


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Dinger. One final point when in France your setting needs to be on SECAM.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

> Had to watch Eurosport in German but he also managed to retune so that we got the BBC.


Isn't Eurosport transmitted is several languages and like Euronews on digital you have to select your language?

All I have to do on my TV is set the country before auto tuning and the remaining settings are done automatically. Surely Avtek do this and does not Secam only apply to analogue transmissions? DVB standards are Europe wide!

peedee


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Hi Pedee
We only managed to find Eurosport for Free on Astra 1 I think - therefore he had to watch it in German. tried to change the language and it said it was already in English

:roll: 

Sonja


----------

